# Grape Juice taste test



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I canned grape juice last fall by putting 1 cup of grapes in a quart jar with 1/2 cup sugar, then covering with water and processing.

One batch I left the grapes whole, another batch I slightly squished, and when DH saw what I was doing, he went all out - squeezing the daylights out of the next batch of grapes :bdh:

Today we had a taste test - the juice with the whole grapes was actually more "grapey" than the others. The juice also looked 'clearer' if you know what I mean - not 'sedimenty'... (The taste difference was slight, and unless they were side-by-side, we probably wouldn't have been able to tell the diffference)

I guess simpler IS better in this case! Anyone know why this might be?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No Awnser, But I agree. Don't mess with the grapes.I don't know if it's the yeasty white stuff that comes off the skin of the grape when you mess with them-but it's something.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

That's seriously all you have to do for grape juice? That sounds easy. Did you water-bath seal them?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

That's one way. You can also simmer the grapes until their skins pop, then strain through a jelly bag, which is my favorite. No need to add sugar. This was my son's favorite thing to drink when he was young. I still love it. -and yes, process in a water bath canner.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I use a steam juicer for making juice. Love the steam juicer !


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

ooooohhh Lucy - what's a steam juicer? Do you get more juice that way? (without the mess haha?)

I hate messing with the cooking, straining, 'purple juice everywhere I look' method, so I was hooked when I heard about just putting grapes, sugar, and water in the jar, then processing. DH and I can drink a whole quart in one sitting though...

This summer I'll have to try boiling it down to get it more concentrated, and see how we like that. 
Marilyn - when you strain the pulp in the jelly bag, do you squeeze it out at the end? Or do you just let it drip (and for how long?)

mmmm - summer just can't come soon enough!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

My mama said~~~

This is how my great grandma made grape juice! She was in the south, so wild Muscadines must have been the fruit?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

PKBoo said:


> ooooo Lucy - what's a steam juicer? Do you get more juice that way? (without the mess haha?)
> 
> I hate messing with the cooking, straining, 'purple juice everywhere I look' method, so I was hooked when I heard about just putting grapes, sugar, and water in the jar, then processing. DH and I can drink a whole quart in one sitting though...
> 
> ...


Never squeeze the pulp of anything when making jellies or juice-it will cloud the results.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Oh, yes, the pulp is dry. No juice left and is a great way to juice fruits. 
http://www.lehmans.com/store/Kitche...g=1898349884&gclid=CLam7vW2v6cCFQxvbAod_B8x_Q
Here you can get one at the store for about $70 on sale. Get stainless since the juices are acidic and will react with aluminum.


----------

